# Best Way to use Java Moss



## najnld (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey all,
ive recently managed to get my hands on some java moss..
just looking for some suggestions on how to add it to my tank.. i know it can be used as a floating plant but i would also like some to stay by the bottom.. what is a cheap and easy way to make sure the java moss doesnt go floating all over the tank?

any help or suggestions are greatly appreciated..
Nic


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I have never had java moss float, I just put into tank and push it down and it stays down.


----------



## najnld (Jun 3, 2011)

thanks, so far mine is floating but resting on a ornament aswel.. im getting a little annoyed with all the little bits of free java fern around my tank haha..


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Mine doesn't float either, but it is the size of a basketball. Lift up something in the tank and place part of the moss under it to anchor it. That is how I got mine to start on my driftwood.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah never had it float.I keep it with my bettas in the individual container,its not anchored or anything.Just lays about the bottom and the fish use it like little pillows.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

mine is floating but the wife doesn't like it.


----------



## najnld (Jun 3, 2011)

ive got it anchored to another plant.. java moss clings to other surfaces doesnt it??


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes it clings to things.Itll cling to the gravel too if you sit it on the bottom and leave it.I tried moving some one time in one of my tanks and pulled up a whole mess of gravel.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, it is very woman-like....clingy.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Lol


----------

